# Chris Hoy - Sports Personality Of The Year



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I must admit to being pleasantly shocked by Hoy winning. The lines from up here must have been red hot. :lol:

If Rebecca Adlington had won I would have been pleased too as I thought both of them to be the worthy - especially Hoy with his change of discipline and his unbeated record in the Olympics and Worlds. :thumbsup:

Alasdair


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Alas said:


> Well I must admit to being pleasantly shocked by Hoy winning. The lines from up here must have been red hot. :lol:
> 
> If Rebecca Adlington had won I would have been pleased too as I thought both of them to be the worthy - especially Hoy with his change of discipline and his unbeated record in the Olympics and Worlds. :thumbsup:
> 
> Alasdair


Couldn't agree more, both great candidates. BTW, who was the little bloke in the middle with the watch?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Lewis was robbed h34r: ... again!


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Alas said:


> Well I must admit to being pleasantly shocked by Hoy winning. The lines from up here must have been red hot. :lol:
> 
> If Rebecca Adlington had won I would have been pleased too as I thought both of them to be the worthy - especially Hoy with his change of discipline and his unbeated record in the Olympics and Worlds. :thumbsup:
> 
> Alasdair


The best person won but Nicole Cooke should have been up there too IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Lewis was robbed h34r: ... again!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have to love F1

This season

Hamilton won 5 races

Massa won 6 races

Out of the 18 races Massa finished in front of Hamilton in 10 of them.

But Hamilton wins the Championship :huh: :lol:

Hoys last 50 races read won 50 - lost 0. Not too shabby :tongue2: :lol:

This year he has become the only athlete to hold all 4 Olympic or World sprint titles. He did both 

Lets just say i wouldn't fancy a kicking contest with Hoy :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I see the Lewis V Hoy / Man V Machine race was called off cos the greatest british Olympian couldn't stay on his bike in the rain 

Only Kidding, I think Hoy was a worthy winner, and Lewis will win next year as there'll be no olympics to get in his way!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I just watched it for Pendleton :tongue2: although I am glad Hoy won.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

JoT said:


> I just watched it for Pendleton :tongue2: although I am glad Hoy won.


CFUKING hell turn it into a F1 thread meets totty thread :lol: :lol: :rltb:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll tell you what she could bring tears to your eyes 

Anyway back to the thread, yeah Hoy deserves to win especially with his success in the Beijing Olympics and hopefully with all the inspiration that he's going to bring to our next generation of cyclists for 2012 :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Hoy and for that matter the other Olympians are head and shoulders above Hamilton and the F1 Circus

Hoy was a deserving winner by a country mile over Hamilton.

B.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Hoy and for that matter the other Olympians are head and shoulders above Hamilton and the F1 Circus
> 
> Hoy was a deserving winner by a country mile over Hamilton.
> 
> B.


Very deserving winner mate


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I am really pleased someone who has dedicated his life, and inspired countless others, won.

I have nothing against the top three, but am pleased a footballer wasn't even in the running. I think that society is rebelling against the bling culture of the Premiership, rightly so IMO.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Alas said:


> Hoys last 50 races read won 50 - lost 0. Not too shabby :tongue2: :lol:


And nobody slowed down on the last lap to let him past either h34r:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Well I must admit to being pleasantly shocked by Hoy winning. The lines from up here must have been red hot. :lol:
> ...


+1 but as she didn't win the BBC Welsh Sport Personality of the year award - that went to Shane Williams...IRB world (rugby) player of the year... so it was unlikely she was going to nominated...which is a real shame IMHO.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> I just watched it for Pendleton :tongue2: although I am glad Hoy won.


She honestly scares me!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Alas said:


> Well I must admit to being pleasantly shocked by Hoy winning.


Yup, same here. Heard him being interviewed last week and I don't think he was expecting to win.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> She honestly scares me!


yep me to :fear:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Chris hoy well deserved


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Yes Well Done Chris Hoy..Personally wanted Lewis to win but to be honest i think its all a farce! In the previous

threads....Chris did this...lewis did that...Massa won this...and so on! When is Phil Taylor going to be recognised for

being 13 times world champion?? Which other British sports person can claim that? NONE.

Look at the year when that....Whats his name now??? That cricketer won...How he could stand there and receive

that award (Or any of them) when Helen Mcarthur was sat there....What do you have to do....Sail round the world

single handed...No that's nothing...you need to be able to hit a small round ball with a bat...Now that's an acheivement!!!!

All a load of B....cks.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

It's a sports PERSONALITY of the year, not the best sports person of the year.

I'm really pleased Hoy won it, well deserved recognition.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched it for Pendleton :tongue2: although I am glad Hoy won.
> ...


 She raises quite a lot of emotion in me too....but fear is not one of them


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

oldfogey said:


> It's a sports PERSONALITY of the year, not the best sports person of the year.


Agreed but does then beg the question - how the F**k did Nigel Mansell ever win   :lol:


----------

